# TT pic competition...



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Probably more appropiate to continue the TT pic comp thread (main forum) in here....

....Well, sad to see how this has turned out, an excellent idea with a worthy cause in mind.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Aye, could not agree more.......but of course I would say that.......btw Jackie & Dave thnx for those 6 votes.....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I wasn't following the tt pic comp thread...so is SalnTT accused of voting for himself?

Are you going to defend yourself and do something if you believe that these allegation against your name, have affected your personal life and your reputation has been ruined? Please tell us more about it! ;D

Nice photoshop work the rainbow by the way!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Nice photoshop work the rainbow by the way!


Thnx - took the rainbow itself straight off a promo poster for the Wizard Of Oz...... only took five mins to do. The hardest part was getting the TT into the shot...... was bloddy stuck up that mountain for 3 months waiting for it to arrive....... I'm just thankful it's not the V6 thats there.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

...as I've started the thread, yes I will stand up and be counted as being surprised at the way in which the trends in voting developed.

I will also register my surprise at the number of votes the "Rainbow" picture accrued on the Saturday of the Rugby World Cup Final...Saturdays are usually very quiet in respect of forum activity.

Of course there was a voting system in place Sa|ntt, and IIRC an enquiry was made if IP logging would be in place...a slightly unnecessary question as the voting was to be taken on a basis of trust.
I understand IP logging could be easily defeated by someone with sufficient computer related skills...

Voting on the quality of pictures is going to be very subjective, again I was surprised by the number of pictures that, IMO, didn't merit to be in contention for a place in the calendar...and I include my picture in that statement.
Equally astonished that most of your pictures were at one point in the top ten places!

Possibly the low voting turnout was a result of other members being concerned that something was not all well with the voting ? I would have thought that those making the effort to enter their pics would have have voted.

IF someone was abusing the voting system, then shame on them that they feel the need to go to such lengths.
I sincerely hope I am wrong in this and that we have got a selection of pictures that are truly representive of what the voters wanted.

I will be supporting the aims of this competition and my cheque for a copy of the calendar is on it's way.

Sincerely hope that SteveTT and Baker will not be disheartened by some of the comments made in the main forum, and I look forward to next years competition Â


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> btw Jackie & Dave thnx for those 6 votes


I thought it was seven :-/


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

> .
> I will also register my surprise at the number of votes the "Rainbow" picture accrued on the Saturday of the Rugby World Cup Final...Saturdays are usually very quiet in respect of forum activity.
> 
> Possibly the low voting turnout was a result of other members being concerned that something was not all well with the voting ?
> ...


Well i think you said it all 
I did not vote because of all this  and agree with what ian has said , so if some one can live with this guilt, good luck to them [smiley=hanged.gif]


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

blimey WTF happened? ??? :-/


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Why was nothing said earlier? There must have been alot of IMs flying around from "concerned" forum people to keep numbers of voters so low..........esp since there was nearly a whole month to vote.

With regards to IP faking - yes it is possible but IMO what would be the point? Proxies here Proxies there bit of a shell there etc etc....... just cos I know how to shoot a gun does not mean I am going to walk up and blow your head off.......does it???
My purpose behind entering was certainly not to win AND TBH I too was surprised at the reaction the "rainbow shot" recieved - I know that even from the first time I posted it back in February it has provoked comments. As stated already - this pic and my other entries were certainly NOT posed for specifically for the competition and are certainly NOT new.
Now.......with regards to other pics in the competion......since we are being SO frank...... I personally thought that the majority of them were piss poor......... and how many "copycat" pics could you get on one page? Large landscape...........wee TT stuck in the corner.........hrmmmmm.......there were even clone "rainbow shots" and "sunset behind the car shots" too........ maybe voting was so low 'cos TBH the lack of any decent content actually made picking 12 pictures to score very difficult.

I really don't know what else to say on the matter ???


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Calm Down! Calm down!

Wee TT in corner - I ask you! - LOL it's a friendly competition not the sodding Olympics. You'll get another chance next year!
Pls review my post on the main topic (in the TT issues forum) if you think I've lost the plot....before replying.

Top Marks to the Organisers - I enjoyed it in a friendly way. If anyone else took it tooo seriously...it was not me!

Regards M


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

> and how many "copycat" pics could you get on one page? Large landscape...........wee TT stuck in the corner.........hrmmmmm.......


 :-/ No need.

I thought my copycat pics were good 

I have mentioned this before, but I was surprised too. There were some very good photos and for the same few photos to get the votes, did not IMO reflected the breath and strength of the selection of photos.

Great comp all the same. Loads of work too, so well done to all involved. ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Is there a link to the winners?

AS for the comments about SainTTs pictures all being in the top ten - I didn't see that , but I did say at the time that each person should be made to select only one of their own shots for inclusion.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I was disappointed in the number of votes i got but there were so many photos i found it hard to choose


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I thought the voting was strange and was surprised at some of the pictures that made it high up the list.

Many of them didn't seem to have any artistic merit and were simply a quick snap of the owners car with out any composure to the pic.

We all have different criteria and maybe what I was looking for was different to the majority. :-/

Personally I wouldn't be interested in simply looking at a boring shot of a TT for a month. I've seen plenty of them and I'd find it boring. I found the more artistic and/or dramatic the picture the better.

In case it was me I even asked for opinions in my office (during a busy half hour!) and it seemed most people agreed on what was good and what was poor.

If we had a commitee in future then there may be accusations of favouritism.

I'm in favour of open voting.

One post from each person in a thread which shows who voted for who. Just think of the fun and banter that would cause! There wouldn't be any of this rumour, tittle tattle, back stabbing going on. It would simply be posting out in the open.

p.s. Could anyone really be that sad that the votes were manipulated just to get their car in a calendar? If so then the description of sad does not do them justice. :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As a representative of the Owners Club, I will NOT enter into any discussion on the subject of cheating. My views one way or the other will remain personal.

All I can and will say, is that I did receive literally dozens of IM and emails on the subject and the majority did not vote because they believed something appeared not to be right with the voting.

We did investigate the possibility of cheating and yes it is possible for those who have a mind to do it. We also said that in a friendly community such as the ********, it would need to be a sad person who would cheat, so we left it up to the integrity of the individual.

We have learnt a few lessons, for next time.

1) Don't do this in November 

2) Have an easier view / voting system. Possibly large thumbnails that open a pop-up with a larger pic. Each thumbnail would have a voting box next to it.

3) Each voter will email the organiser who will send them a one time use password.

4) A low number of pics per person will be allowed. People can vote for multiple pic by the same owner, BUT only 1 pic per person will be shown in the list of who's winning.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

good call. Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

gesh. just incase (cos feeling seem to be a bit high....)

That was a thumbs up to Nutts.

I am not joining into the debate of 'was there / wasn't there' - don't have enough info to make a comment.

I was just one of those who voted - completly and utterly unaware of what was (or was not) going on.

anyway.
Nutts - some good lessons learnt, and good suggestions for next time round.

Thank you for your efforts


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i came 43rd :-[


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> I thought the voting was strange and was surprised at some of the pictures that made it high up the list.
> 
> Many of them didn't seem to have any artistic merit and were simply a quick snap of the owners car with out any composure to the pic.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't be interested in simply looking at a boring shot of a TT for a month. I've seen plenty of them and I'd find it boring. I found the more artistic and/or dramatic the picture the better.


I couldn't agree more!!
I think some of the 12 winning pictures are lacking:-

propper composition
saturation
lightness/darkness
contrast
1 (or more) is too noisy from the choice of back ground
hardly anyone used the rule of thirds for composition :-/

Let's hope for a better outcome next year!!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I didn't vote i'm affraid  not due to the fact i thought there was cheating going on , but because when i went to view them it was too time consuming and so gave up.
I can see why saturday had an influx of votes as u would need a whole day to veiw and decide :-/, personally if all pics were in thumb nail veiw on one page would of been good, that way you could of selected the ones you liked and viewed them seperatly to choose yor top 10.
I did like the rainbow one and TBH its the only one that sticks in my mind so this might be why it recieved most votes also alot of saints pics are good and after you've seen one youve seen em all in alot of cases, shame there were'nt more exciting ones
Jonah


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

The real travesty is that my broken down TT on the M60 (thanks to a coil pack) didn't make it further up the list. Surely nothing captures the spirit of the Forum better - the coil pack thread has had over 15,000 views! 

Agree with the one photo per person comments, and whilst it's a shame that the cheating thing has come up, it's made the whole thread interesting again. I was getting bored of everyone saying how wonderful all the piccies were, and it's great that we're now getting some honesty.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> I didn't vote i'm affraid  not due to the fact i thought there Â was cheating going on , but because when i went to view them it was too time consuming and so gave up.
> I can see why saturday had an influx of votes as u would need a whole day to veiw and decide :-/, personally if all pics were in thumb nail veiw on one page would of been good, that way you could of selected the ones you liked and viewed them seperatly to choose yor top 10.
> I did like the rainbow one and TBH its the only one that sticks in my mind so this might be why it recieved most votes also alot of saints pics are good and after you've seen one youve seen em all in alot of cases, shame there were'nt more exciting ones
> Jonah


Nice use of the apostrophe at the end there Jonah . Perhaps you should get that book mentioned in Off Topic. :-/


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

did i mention i came 43rd :'(


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> did i mention i came 43rd :'(


Yeah you did. But are you genuinely surprised? I've just looked at what came 43rd and your photo was really poor. If you half press the button before taking the picture, it should *focus*. Better luck next time.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Yeah you did. But are you genuinely surprised? I've just looked at what came 43rd and your photo was really poor. If you half press the button before taking the picture, it should *focus*. Better luck next time.


thankyou david bailey and you came lol ;D

thanks for the im


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> Nice use of the apostrophe at the end there Jonah . Perhaps you should get that book mentioned in Off Topic. :-/


I have never said my spelling or punctuation is good infact tend to make jokes of it, But then again i'm sure i'm better at alot of other things than you in different areas  ;D 
Cheers 
Jonah


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

I agree with Jonah. The reason I didn't vote was because there were tonnes of photos and it took ages to open them. I suggest that next time the entrants can only submit one pic each.

So was anyone guilty of being a dodgy so and so???

Names!!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> propper composition
> saturation
> lightness/darkness
> contrast
> ...


So basically you are encouraging a more professional approach.....in that case the comp should not be run next year as this year - a professionally shot TT calendar is therefore required. No p'ing about with us amateurs.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm an amateur, SaInTT,

but I have still learned about photographie through DPC (Digital Photography Challenge) which one of my sons takes part in on a regular basis. And I keep learning from him 
The pics here don't have to be professionally done but I think people submitting pictures should think about the effect(s) like for instance natural lines which draw the eyes to the point of interest. I'm NOT saying this hasn't happened with many pictures submitted. But I stand by what I said before and I think the 12 pictures voted for are not the best IMHO.
I would also go along with the suggestion of "1 person 1 photo"


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

A3DFU - I would totally agree - the quality of some shots ain't great - and I would put a number of mine in that - however this was a first for everyone concerned.
I must say though that your knowledge of DPC etc and lines blah blah puts you above a number of us on here with regards to photography.

/me goes to look up that phone number for David Bailey again


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> But I stand by what I said before and I think the 12 pictures voted for are not the best IMHO.


After reading this thread I am in a quandary! I was quite chuffed to think I was in the top 12 (5th) and really quite pleased with my 'snap'. Now all this talk makes me think that it is of less value. Was I lucky or did my votes really mean folks liked my photo? :-/

By the way A3DFU - I know you wrote IMHO, I was only using your quote to illustrate a point - not a dig


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SaInTT and JacTT,
I don't think some knowledge of photography and picture composition puts me above anyone else here.
I simply would have liked to see (some) other pics to have been voted for :
But the votes have been cast and the 12 winning pictures will go into the calendar


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> I simply would have liked to see (some) other pics to have been voted for


Of course - thats YOPO - I ditto that - IIRC I voted SBJs either 1 or 2 and maybe a couple of others which only got a few votes in the end.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I've probably viewed the entries more than anyone else. (Screen saver)

Lovely as the TT is, 70 odd pics of it from various angles can become tedious. My attention was drawn to the more unusual/artistic entries. My personal fave was Ravens frosty top pic. 

Btw, my piccy didn't get one vote, so 43rd wasnâ€™t too bad, eh Mark? :'( 

As far as the voting goes, I was disappointed for Steve & Baker that only a few people bothered to give it a go.

I agree that the voting pattern WAS strange, but I think itâ€™s best to put that down to misguided friends, rather than anything more sinister.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

I've been away for a few days and came home to find the results..............I'm confused, in english what happened - after 4 pages and a flick to the tt comp link I still don't get it.

:-/

64 th wow someone (okay 2 bothered :-*)


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Lovely as the TT is, 70 odd pics of it from various angles can become tedious. My attention was drawn to the more unusual/artistic entries. My personal fave was Ravens frosty top pic. Â  Â


Thanks mate. 8) Makes me chuckle thinking of you staring at your screen for 10 minutes looking at those 70 odd piccies of TTs. ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Vlastan moment alert........

Better for your health than looking at 70 T(i)iT(ie)s - no matter how good your monitor is your mother always said you would go blind. 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've also cycles through all pics SO MANY TIMES : ;D It is a good screensaver 

On the subject of picture quality... What you have to remember is that what's good for the goose isn't necessarily good for the gander...

How many people (if they had the money) would buy the art that wins the Turner prize? Almost no-one from the gen public, but yet it still wins :

Whilst, I agree that most of the entries don't fulfil the requirements of a "good" photo... they do present a subject that many on here identify with, TTs! So they look and think (for example) "Wow, a fantastic mountain and a TT". I did!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> "Wow, a fantastic mountain and a TT". I did!


Strangely that was exactly my thought when I took the piccy!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice pics. Bit like Vision On -The Gallery. 

Special mentions to Steve and Marque.

And the scandal is just like being at a village flower show judging carrots. Only I didn't get a casting Golden Vote... ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Personally -

I liked pretty much all of the photos.
No - scrub that.
I thought *all* of the photos had merits.

Some - yes - were definately better composed than others.
Some - also yes - had an air of originality to them.

But they ALL had one thing in common - they were taken by people who are obviously dead chuffed with their car.

And as such, I think they all deserve a prize.

All we need is a 'picture per week' calandar Â 

PS. Â Yes - there were an awful lot of very similar pics.
But I would imagine that most of them were taken by owners thinking 'Ha - bet no one else thinks of this!'......


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> But they ALL had one thing in common - they were taken by people who are obviously dead chuffed with their car


Well said! Â 
Also think some of the comments on here have been very harsh regarding the quality of entrants pics. Personally I enjoyed looking at all the entries (and still would - but they've gone Â )

Roll on next year and I'll still be entering my "posed" "cloned" Â poorly composed, unsaturated, contrast lacking "no rule of thirds" or whatever pics Â ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Having studied photography myself at college (and actually having a qualification in it) I decided I wouldn't enter loads of shots of my car. But then the one I did got no votes at all.

Many of the shots really did have no artistic merit. But I do think the the ones that received the most votes did.

What everyone has to remember is that these were all shot by amateurs and by the admission of one entrant - who I can't remember right now - only one of those seems to know a great deal about photography, evident by the use of filters.

What's unfortunate, is that something which is meant to be a bit of fun, has resulted in allegations of cheating (and the possibility that it has gone on). if it has, then all I can say is that to the people that did is that it's quite possibly the saddest hting I've heard.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

As I don't have my TT anymore, I'll just submit my favourite _one_ next year from my archive of pictures. I thought the idea behind the competition was a good one, maybe the execution let it down slightly. That is not a dig at the guys that set up the website and voting system at very short notice, just an observation for next year. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

One pic to be submitted and only one vote each from a registered member would be fairest way next time.

_Must call Uncle Litchfield_


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Does that mean you and me are related Gary...... BTW our other Uncle David is more than willing to help too.
I must say one thing though - that since the cheating allegations have only been levelled at me - don't any of you think I would have gone and taken another shot of my car?? Not submit one that is now 10 months old......... :-[ Oh......and considering I only had 7 more votes than the 2nd place person TTombo and I must have some great parties.....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Does that mean you and me are related Gary...... BTW our other Uncle David is more than willing to help too.


He's on the piss with Snowden...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not on the piste on Snowdon then?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Not on the piste on Snowdon then?


That's clever, that is, Kell. Feeling sharp today?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hockney is dead ..... :-X


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Hockney is dead ..... :-X


Nah, he's on the lash with Lucan.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Nah, he's on the lash with Lucan.


won't he be busy leaping at this time of year?

anyho.
What news on the screen saver?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I knew is should have sent my pic in :-/










: : : :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Also next year "*maybe*" we could have a slightly different approach...

Instead of a competition, maybe we could do a 52 page desktop flip A5 calendar. You select a week in 2005 that means something (anniversary you bought car, birthday, the date you first christened it , etc) and send your pic in. We then print a car on each week. Done on a first come first served basis for each week. :-/

Just a thought...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Also next year "*maybe*" we could have a slightly different approach...
> 
> Instead of a competition, maybe we could do a 52 page desktop flip A5 calendar. You select a week in 2005 that means something (anniversary you bought car, birthday, the date you first christened it , etc) and send your pic in. We then print a car on each week. Done on a first come first served basis for each week. :-/
> 
> Just a thought...


I like it!

also - just noticed this bit


> the date you first christened it


R O F L !!!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Also next year "*maybe*" we could have a slightly different approach...
> 
> Instead of a competition, maybe we could do a 52 page desktop flip A5 calendar. You select a week in 2005 that means something (anniversary you bought car, birthday, the date you first christened it , etc) and send your pic in. We then print a car on each week. Done on a first come first served basis for each week. :-/
> 
> Just a thought...


I like desk calenders like that also with little comments at the bottom


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Pardon my ignorance guys, but is there a way to check out the screen saver ? :-[


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Pardon my ignorance guys, but is there a way to check out the screen saver ? Â :-[


I get the impression it's in Beta Test mode at the moment?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Pardon my ignorance guys, but is there a way to check out the screen saver ? Â :-[


TTotal your such a star :-*. You have put me out my missery. I have been wondering this ;D :-*


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

this may give clues 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... rt=310#310


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Beta mode ;D

Well to be more accurate, Aidan is adding all the remaining pics, 'cos the previous version was an early release and it only had half the photos in...

As soon as it is complete and owners answer whether they actually mind their number plates showing, then Aidan can complete it and we can distribute a link... ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Just a thought?

Assume no one wants their plate displayed and do a quick photoshop job to paint over them for the authentic American look? 8)

(Not saying that anyone might take a while to reply to your question or anything! )


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I had an idea actually [smiley=idea2.gif]. Those who don't want their registration plate showing could have their nickname on it instead .

'Don't I recognise you?' would be one hell of a long one to squeeze on though ;D


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

I've only just picked up this thread 
I think the main problem we had with voting was one of time. We had to go with what was available in order to get the votes in before xmas and thus produce the calendar ready for santa to collect!
I had no idea how popular the comp was going to be (this weekend the thread may even overtake the coilpack thread for popularity!).
Next year we can spend some time to properly decide how we want it to be run. I like the idea of one photo per person and a single page of thumb nails so people don't have to trawl through 300+ pictures, I think this was the overwhelming factor in the low number of votes.
I also like the idea of the 52 page flip calnedar, nice one 
There's been no mention of modified pics either. Maybe a second category would be good for this next year, it would be interesting to see what people submitted! (pot of gold at the end of a rainbow perhaps? : )

JackiesTT, you mentioned you could view the entrants any more, http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/ttforum.htm everything is still there from the comp, just below the winning picture.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Steve,

Yes, I can see pics now  - not sure why I couldn't see them a couple of days ago.

Great to hear there will be a similar comp next year. Certainly like the idea of having "modified" pictures next time (like your sig pic - nice Â )
It might help to avoid the critisism (unjust IMO) that was levelled at some of the entries this year and provide some more unusual pics Â 

So, as well as learning how to email pics I'll have to learn how to use a "picture tweaking" programme Â ;D

Jackie x


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

All good fun Jackie! ;D


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> Oh for info...... I ain't an IT person Â ;D Could not be further from what I actually do for a profession......





> . I supply Logitech Wireless solutions with the pcs i build .


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

That one draws a blank - ah nothing like a good modify.

As I say IT ain't my profession

Will you ever let it be?? Cos all of this could get really tiresome.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> That one draws a blank - ah nothing like a good modify.
> 
> As I say IT ain't my profession
> 
> Will you ever let it be?? Cos all of this could get really tiresome.


Edited not modified. 
Could put the whole quote in, but this was the bit that was relevant.

I'm only bringing up the point you made, I never said YOU were in IT.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> Edited not modified.
> Could put the whole quote in, but this was the bit that was relevant.
> 
> I'm only bringing up the point you made, I never said YOU were in IT.


I know Sa|nTT does build PCs for freinds out of hours but if you knew what he really did it would make you laugh - further from IT it couldn't be!

Guess we all like hobbies different to what we do during the day.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

This thread is becoming personal and not what the competiton/forum is about, therefore it is now locked. If you wish to continue the argument, please take it off the forum.

It shall not be deleted as there are competition ideas that can be taken for next year (If there is a competition next year after all this), therefore will be available for searching.

Thanks


----------

